# Do you want a Vette, a Van, or both?



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I love MPC’s kits, and I love crazy street vans. I also grew up in the days when there were Show Rods all over the place at custom car shows. I could never wrap my head around how some of the customizers came up with the stuff they did. It was wild! That’s why I was really excited when I got a chance to get my hands on MPC’s old Vette Van kit! 

It’s everything I remember about those old car shows! It’s a Vette, with altered headlights (Of course it is!), fin mags and best of all, it’s also a Van! The kit wasn’t cheap, but I sure as heck wasn’t going to say no to something this wild!

Check out the out of box review for this hybrid from the past at the link below, and make sure you have plenty of twinkies and mountain dew on hand!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/125-mpc-vette-van-oob/


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Now _THAT_ is different!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> -Now _THAT_ is different!


Candidate for understatement of the year!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I absolutely love your builds ! It seems all of them are a "Blast from my past" in some way or another. I remember owning this model. And if I get a chance to get another one I will. 
Being a fan of the Vista Cruiser, I like the roof line. And the car/van has an excellent profile, IMO.
And it seems to me I remember someone doing similar things to the Trans Am and Camaro. Though they seemed more station wagon-like, than van.
This is definitely something different to have on your shelf. A real eye catcher !


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, man!

Glad you like 'em! We must have similar (and clearly very good) taste. I agree with the Vista Cruiser roof; it makes me think of trying to make this into a Buick or Oldsmobile sport wagon instead of a Vette Van. However, the lure of using extra Van decals on this thing is very strong. I need an airbrushed nude for under the hood, I think.  Man, I remember that a lot on old Show Rods at car shows. 

The T/A wagons were the Kammbacks, and I think they worked really well; kind of like a really big Nissan Pulsar. I'm not a fan of Vette Van's stumpy back end, but I'm sure I can make it work.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I have to say, These "show cars" get me at times, in a bad way LOL I like 'em but with my collecting gene, I have to be careful!

I LOVE the idea of a airbrushed nude on something............... Question is, how to get a decal like that, and then what to use it on... hmmmmm Thats a head scratcher! -I bet I could come up with something!

I just wished I knew a decal printer pretty good as I have some really wild ideas, just finding someone reliable to print decals on clear decal film is the issue!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Faust said:


> Thanks, man!
> The T/A wagons were the Kammbacks, and I think they worked really well; kind of like a really big Nissan Pulsar. I'm not a fan of Vette Van's stumpy back end, but I'm sure I can make it work.


I love the hybrid vehicles!
If they had ever issued the T/A Kammback as a product I think it would have sold well- I know a lot of young couples that would have bought one.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with this!


----------



## LocutusOfBorg (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually saw one of the real conversion kits for sale. Apparently only 10 Real wagons were built for public sale.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I would be tempted to do something Harold would do....


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, MPC was far more creative than AMT, Jo-Han, Revell or Monogram were. I wish someone had made model kits of some of "almost" cars back then. GM was planning a '70 Camaro sport wagon, sort of nomad type and showed it at auto shows , but didn't make the car. GM Motorama shows in the 50s showed Buick and Oldsmobile versions of the Corvette, but they never made it to production. 

Pontiac was forever making 2 seater prototypes for shows and trying to convince GM brass to let them produce them. DeLorean, when he was head of Pontiac, became disgusted and left. I'd love it if plastic models had been made of some of those.


----------

